# Alternator =\



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

So just when I thought I fully revived my KA-E, I forgot my alternator.

Yes, after 18 years, it finally gave its last spark.

So now I have a new part sitting on my desk, but I'm wondering whats the best way to install it. All of my jack points of my car are swiss cheese now, so could I go from the top? 

I can drive it, but it just drains the battery. So I want to make the fix as soon as possible so this new alternator isnt just a paperweight. 

Any suggestions? Or places where I can find a downloadable Haynes or something?

- Matt


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's just about impossible to install it from the top. Very easy from the bottom.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Got it. 

I installed it, the belt is tense enough, and it only took about three hours. 

Huzzah.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn man, three hours? i did mine in less than 30 minutes, and it was at night in 15 degree weather. oh well, at least its on.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*haha*

theres a differince between people who work on their cars to make them run and people who work on their cars for fun and to make them fast

i seem to find myself in the get it running point..... 


just need new driver side wheel and i gotta get under the valve cover to see what the fuck is wrong.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> damn man, three hours? i did mine in less than 30 minutes, and it was at night in 15 degree weather. oh well, at least its on.


Amazing, but I don't have all the tools/patience/dexterity that you probably have =)

And I is still learnin'.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'll admit, that may have been the easiest thing i've ever changed on my car. i was relieved that everything went as smooth as it did, but i've had my share of bullshit with cars.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> i'll admit, that may have been the easiest thing i've ever changed on my car. i was relieved that everything went as smooth as it did, but i've had my share of bullshit with cars.


shit i can pull the motor out in about 40 minutes


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i did mine in about one hour, but it was the first time as well. its insanely easy to get them out.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

I know I many be off topic but eh,

Is there a online guide, or something I could take out my engine?


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Alex523 said:


> I know I many be off topic but eh,
> 
> Is there a online guide, or something I could take out my engine?


Google


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys, just when I thought everything was good to go....

My car wont turn on. I turn the key, and all I hear is battery clicks. No whirring/turning. The battery is fully charged, the alternator is connected properly, and everything seems to be in the right place.

Could it be the starter? I really hope I didn't break the starter....I already dished out cash for the alternator.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

make sure the battery is connected well before you buy a new starter. also make sure the starter has a good connection.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is your foot pushing in the clutch? -_-


Try to pull/push start it...


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Alex523 said:


> Is your foot pushing in the clutch? -_-
> 
> 
> Try to pull/push start it...


lol I tried popping the clutch method. No luck. I'll check the starter connections tonight, might just be a wire short. All other connections are tight and solid.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what happens when you turn the key to start it? does everything still get power and you just hear the click from the starter?


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

All I hear is *click click click click click*, and a slight buzzing noise. No turning over or anything. I think the starter is bad


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Let the battery charge.

Maybe it's the altanater, or a bad distributer


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

could be a bad alternator, and your battery may be dead if you havnt charged it since the alternator went bad, is it a brand new 100% oem alternator or rebuild?

i had the same problem on my sr a week ago, bought a reconditioned alternator for 100 and put it on, the alternator was only putting out .4 volts, so the car would die quickly cause my battery was pretty low, so i then exchanged it for another one which finally puts out 14

hope it all works out


----------

